# how to load a riffe



## RustyRN (Apr 5, 2009)

I bought a riffe 38" metal tech several years ago. I havent been diving for a few years, but am planning to soon. I used the gun quite regulary before, but to my dismay my memory has failed me. heres my question. The shaft has 2 ea barbs for attaching the bands. i have 3 bands. Do I use 2 bans on one barb and one on the other, or is the gun just suppose to use 2 bands. my mind can't seem to understand that 2 bands on one barb is any better?

Thanks for any help on this, help out an old man would ya?

RustyRN


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Only use two bands. Dont put two bands on one tab, i dont think you would even be able to.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

put all 3 on there. my riffe has 3 bands but only two barbs on shaft, one barb has the line attached


----------



## RustyRN (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks,I thought so but just could not remember


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Yep, load all three bands (and here's the caveat) if you feel you need them. Three bands will shoot through most fish at close range (less than twice the lenght of the gun) and make it hard to get them off the line nevermind that you'll embed the spear into whatever's behind thefish -- wreck, tire, natural bottom. At close ranges, you really don't need all three bands, so it really depends on the sit-e-ation.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

nevermind, dont listen to me..


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Load 'em all up if you like. Just remember, more bands = more power.

I just got a Riffe C3X this Spring after feeling I outgrew my first gun, a 42" Biller.

On a recent dive, I loaded all 3 bands to the rear barb on the shaft... I don't know, maybe I was thinking I'd see a bear down there? Anyway, all I can say about that is "Wow!" The power of it was quite unexpected. When I shot, the gun kicked back, just about knocking the computer off my left wrist and continued on to my head, slammed into the reg in my mouth, knocking it clear out of my mouth. The impact was enough that I'd wondered if I'd knocked out a tooth. Now, I don't think yours will have quite that much power, but give it a go, and make sure your arm is locked straight.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

+1 on the three bands, but don't listen to felix, you cant take advise from anyone that names their spearfishing team: TEAM RAGING HARD-ON THAT WON'T GO AWAY

sorry bro, had to


----------



## guesswork (Feb 26, 2008)

I typically load two on the rear tab and one on the rest tab, but if i am going to be around AJ's or grouper i will load all three.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

while we are on this question. I have a 38 ab biller. I also have a shaft with two slots. Can I put three bands on it. Is it safe and if so do I put two on the back slotand one on the top slot.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *dsar592 (6/25/2009)*while we are on this question. I have a 38 ab biller. I also have a shaft with two slots. Can I put three bands on it. Is it safe and if so do I put two on the back slotand one on the top slot.


Your biller shaft and it's notches are a completely different setup compared to a Riffe. A riffe has what amounts to fins that stick up from the shaft to hold the bands. This allows more room to load an additional band on the fin if needed. Your biller does not have enough room in the notch on the shaft to accept an addtional band wishbone.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *dsar592 (6/25/2009)*while we are on this question. I have a 38 ab biller. I also have a shaft with two slots. Can I put three bands on it. Is it safe and if so do I put two on the back slotand one on the top slot.


Don't try that... if that second band slips off the notch while your finger is in the way, it will result in pain. Lots of pain. Those metal wishbones on that type of band are not finger friendly.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Each fin tab on a riffe shaft can accept up to 3 bands. so, if you are loading all 3 bands, you can mix and match, load all 3 on front, or back to slightly ajust power.

If you do not see stars underwater and almost pass out when you pull a band back, they are not fat or sort enough...and you need to upgrade...:withstupid

Some incredibly moronic bisquit-head put two 3/4" bands on his gun. (theres the 5/8" behind em which were already a size up from stock). I heard he only has to load one band most the time, and has buttloads of power, but his cojones blow up to the size of a cantalope when he loads it, which is a bit painful.

What a moron.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Cantalopes...I dig it


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

THANKS, I wont try it. I'll just keep shooting two bands.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

my boys used to call me one band BC !!! well the last few 25 plus lbs snapperthat was killed waswith one band only. just enough power to slam the shaft through but not all the way. stone em boy. let the shaft take the beating not you.


----------



## GrouperNinja (Oct 30, 2007)

I used " morons " gun and after comming to from the black out of pulling both " tires " I shot a 35" AJ. Being used to my jbl I guess I was too close! Shaft went clean thru, death circles insued and I spen rest of dive untangling line. Learning to use the appropreate bands must be the key!


----------

